# Thames Cruises - Which Riverboat Service?



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 1, 2011)

Thinking of taking a boat from Westminster to maybe Greenwich on Monday.

Haven't been to Greenwich for decades, despite being born there 

Have also not been on a riverboat for something like 5 years.

Wondering who's best nowadays, Thames Clippers or City Cruises?  It looks like Thames Clipper do a hop on/off service for around £13, but Thames Clippers do a return to Greenwich for similar price.

Anyone know of any advantages/disadvantages between the two operators?

Also, bearing in mind I'll have someone with walking difficulties with me, and I've never been by boat to Greenwich, once you get to the pier at Greenwich, is there anything that's not too difficult to get to for someone who can't walk very far at all?

Suggestions for cheap eateries/cafes/pubs near the Pier also welcome.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 1, 2011)

Thames Clippers are pretty good. I went on them a few times last year.  If you have a Travelcard you get 1/3 off. Boats are fast and fairly frequent, and once you're East of Tower Bridge they really zoom. Haven't used City Cruises so can't compare them.

IIRC the pier at Greenwich is close to all the shops, pubs etc.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 1, 2011)

Maggot said:


> Thames Clippers are pretty good. I went on them a few times last year. If you have a Travelcard you get 1/3 off. Boats are fast and fairly frequent, and once you're East of Tower Bridge they really zoom. Haven't used City Cruises so can't compare them.
> 
> IIRC the pier at Greenwich is close to all the shops, pubs etc.



Cheers Maggot.  How near is the Pier to any of the attractions.  Are they walkable or would you need to get a bus?

Sorry, going out now so will have to check when I get back.

I know there's Google maps etc. but I've been a massive three days without internet so have things to catch up on!


----------



## clicker (Oct 1, 2011)

The pier at Greenwich is within a  hundred yards of the Trafalgar Pub...and another fifty yards further is The Yacht pub - also on the river....and a couple of more hundred yards along the river is the Cutty Sark pub, all do food and are pleasant enough for a drink etc....it would be a pedestrianised walk along the river to any of these....just go left when you get off the boat...

If you turn right instead of left when you get off the Pier....you'll be practically in front of The Naval College and The Cutty Sark ship itself...altho scaffolded up for repairs. And within a 10/15 minute walk of Greenwich town centre....loads of eateries and a nice pub...The Gipsy Moth with a large beer garden and food...it is a busy and crowded town centre, with a road running around it and can be a bit of a pain to negotiate with kids/buggy....but once there you're spoilt for choice for places to rest/eat/drink.

Lovely old churchyard if you're into that called St.Alfege's...Greenwich Park is hilly/big......The Fan Museum (never been).....

Having said all that, my favourite stroll is along the river itself, away from the fumes and bustle....and drinks in The Trafalgar/Yacht/Cutty sark....you'll have the O2 arena opposite you if you're in the Cutty Sark pub...nice view and old defunct creaking machinery from days of yore.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 1, 2011)

clicker said:


> The pier at Greenwich is within a hundred yards of the Trafalgar Pub...and another fifty yards further is The Yacht pub - also on the river....and a couple of more hundred yards along the river is the Cutty Sark pub, all do food and are pleasant enough for a drink etc....it would be a pedestrianised walk along the river to any of these....just go left when you get off the boat...
> 
> If you turn right instead of left when you get off the Pier....you'll be practically in front of The Naval College and The Cutty Sark ship itself...altho scaffolded up for repairs. And within a 10/15 minute walk of Greenwich town centre....loads of eateries and a nice pub...The Gipsy Moth with a large beer garden and food...it is a busy and crowded town centre, with a road running around it and can be a bit of a pain to negotiate with kids/buggy....but once there you're spoilt for choice for places to rest/eat/drink.
> 
> ...



St Alfege's is a name I know as I was born in St Alphage's/Alfee's Hospital, but it no longer exists.

Right, so plenty of pubs and the Naval College is near.  Excellent.  Won't bother going into the town centre as it's... busy and crowded and too far!

Found a map on the Naval College's website and it looks like the pier is near one of the entrances so that's handy

http://www.oldroyalnavalcollege.org/data/files/access-map-80.pdf

Cheers Clicker


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 1, 2011)

eta:  Sorry, I notice you said left when existing the Pier.  Judging by the map I stuck up in previous post, it looks like an entrance to the Naval College is more directly ahead or to the right.  Is there anything going that way (right?) please.


----------



## clicker (Oct 1, 2011)

If you turn left you get to the 3 nearest pubs in about 2 minutes ...trafalgar...yacht and cutty sark...all located on the riverfront..it is a really pleasant amble....all level, no cars and eventually the O2 looming up.

The Naval college takes up a lot of the river frontage and the pier is practically opposite it, maybe a minute to the right...you can't miss it, lovely place to walk around, fab paintings and just an all round good egg building.

If you turn right you get to greenwich town centre and the actual cutty sark ship ( can't see anything at the moment tho)....both about a ten minute walk away. You have Greenwich park that way...fan museum...greenwich theatre....lots more eateries and pubs....indoor market that wont be open really on a monday...but lots of traffic and tourists...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 1, 2011)

clicker said:


> If you turn left you get to the 3 nearest pubs in about 2 minutes ...trafalgar...yacht and cutty sark...all located on the riverfront..it is a really pleasant amble....all level, no cars and eventually the O2 looming up.
> 
> The Naval college takes up a lot of the river frontage and the pier is practically opposite it, maybe a minute to the right...you can't miss it, lovely place to walk around, fab paintings and just an all round good egg building.
> 
> If you turn right you get to greenwich town centre and the actual cutty sark ship ( can't see anything at the moment tho)....both about a ten minute walk away. You have Greenwich park that way...fan museum...greenwich theatre....lots more eateries and pubs....indoor market that wont be open really on a monday...but lots of traffic and tourists...



ah ok, so the pubs are *very near as is the Naval College*. Think he'd be too tired after walking round the Naval College to go much further.

10 minutes to you or most people is a short walk. For friend who has trouble walking, it's a trek and would totally exhaust him

Took him to Kew the other day and he was absolutely shattered from the walk from the tube station to the Gardens


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 1, 2011)

Have found a handy map here - just in case anyone's looking for one for future reference

http://www.oldroyalnavalcollege.org/data/files/greenwich-tc-visitor-map-final-april-08-1.pdf


----------



## Itziko (Oct 1, 2011)

I had visitors last week and we took the Thames Clipper from Embankment to Woolwich. I paid £3.40 with my Travelcard. That's 1/3 off a normal one-way ticket. It's worth going all the way to Woolwich, if only to go past the Thames barrier. It was sunset and it looked awesome! Not much to recommend in Woolwich itself cos I don't know it well, but I'm sure locals here will enlighten us. If not, you can always get the Clipper back to Woolwich and enjoy the pubs already mentioned. My favourite is further inland though, The Greenwich Union in Royal Hill. They serve beer brewed in Greenwich, including chocolate stout and cherry beer (as well as other beers that actually taste like beer).


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 1, 2011)

Itziko said:


> I had visitors last week and we took the Thames Clipper from Embankment to Woolwich. I paid £3.40 with my Travelcard. That's 1/3 off a normal one-way ticket. It's worth going all the way to Woolwich, if only to go past the Thames barrier. It was sunset and it looked awesome! Not much to recommend in Woolwich itself cos I don't know it well, but I'm sure locals here will enlighten us. If not, you can always get the Clipper back to Woolwich and enjoy the pubs already mentioned. My favourite is further inland though, The Greenwich Union in Royal Hill. They serve beer brewed in Greenwich, including chocolate stout and cherry beer (as well as other beers that actually taste like beer).



Both websites are pretty crap with fares. I know there's a discount for Oyster and Disabled etc. but just really crap websites.

I may be reading this wrong, but it looks like that service only operates peak commuter hours? Can't copy and paste it but it's down towards bottom of page here.

http://www.thamesclippers.com/routes-times-prices-booking/routes-times-prices-booking.html

Yeah, timetable here

http://www.thamesclippers.com/images/pdf/commuter_timetable_april2011.pdf


----------



## Itziko (Oct 1, 2011)

Didn't check your links Minnie, but yes, we took the Clipper some time before 7pm and we arrived at Woolwich before 8pm. It was the last service of the day.

Oh, and I meant the Greenwich Union in Greenwich, not in Woolwich.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 1, 2011)

oh Minnie - there was a 2 for 1 deal on these the other day on Travelzoo... want me to see if i can find it? Might have expired by now...


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 1, 2011)

It's actually Last Minute via Travelzoo... here:

http://www.lastminute.com/site/life...172401&tduid=53ed626653dc10430aedfcac63ede9dc


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 1, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> oh Minnie - there was a 2 for 1 deal on these the other day on Travelzoo... want me to see if i can find it? Might have expired by now...



erm, not sure it'll make a huge amount of difference as he gets half price (or child fare) with a Freedom Pass anyway.  Worth a look.  Still trying to figure out timetables etc. and see which suits me best.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 1, 2011)

oh ok... we did this when I was heavily pregnant and it was really lovely - great day out!  Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 1, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> It's actually Last Minute via Travelzoo... here:
> 
> http://www.lastminute.com/site/life...172401&tduid=53ed626653dc10430aedfcac63ede9dc



Oh!  Thanks.  Was looking at the Rover and wondered whether to bother paying extra for the flexibility or just to buy a return to Greenwich.  May well go for that.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 1, 2011)

Itziko said:


> Didn't check your links Minnie, but yes, we took the Clipper some time before 7pm and we arrived at Woolwich before 8pm. It was the last service of the day.
> 
> Oh, and I meant the Greenwich Union in Greenwich, not in Woolwich.



Far too early and late for us, but thanks for suggestion anyway


----------



## Itziko (Oct 1, 2011)

Shame, it's a great trip. It never ceases to impress my visitors! . I also took the Tate to Tate boat recently, as part of a more kulchural afternoon.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 1, 2011)

I hate tom cruise


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 1, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I hate tom cruise



Is it because he's short?
Smug?
Grins like a maniac?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 1, 2011)

Itziko said:


> Shame, it's a great trip. It never ceases to impress my visitors! . I also took the Tate to Tate boat recently, as part of a more kulchural afternoon.



Yeah, would like to see the Thames Barrier as I don't think I've ever seen it up close, but not that early in the morning!

Have been on the dotty Tate boat a couple of times


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 1, 2011)

Actually I don't hate him.
His sexuonilyscience


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 1, 2011)

Ithink I peaked ot early tonight.

Goodnight.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 1, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Actually I don't hate him.
> His sexuonilyscience



Yeah, forgot what wacky religion he was otherwise that was the 4th option


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 1, 2011)

Short people arte ace. He is a trator in his shoes.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 1, 2011)

There was some skullduggery on the last one I went on: a recording was played of a cheeky cockerney character bantering about the Thames, and then the crew tried to solicit tips from any passengers who had been amused and were dim enough to think that they'd been enjoying live commentary.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 1, 2011)

We actually did have someone giving commentary live and he was dead funny.  He did send a hat round for tips, but we were glad to oblige - it really made our trip.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 1, 2011)

He was recorded.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 1, 2011)

yeah.. I got that from where you said it was a recording... 

on our trip we had someone actually talking to us..


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 1, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> We actually did have someone giving commentary live and he was dead funny. He did send a hat round for tips, but we were glad to oblige - it really made our trip.



Last time I went on one it was live commentary, although I was more interested in the guy with a bald head sitting in front getting sunburnt and his girlfriend/wife applying sun lotion a bit too late.  Really looked like he was suffering


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 1, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> on our trip we had someone actually talking to us..



No, he wasn't. I bet he only started talking on the section where there weren't any stops, and you never saw his face.

And if you did, it was a hologram. Sucker.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 1, 2011)

Maurice Picarda said:


> No, he wasn't. I bet he only started talking on the section where there weren't any stops, and you never saw his face.



Well he was still live then... for some of it


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 1, 2011)

Maurice Picarda said:


> No, he wasn't. I bet he only started talking on the section where there weren't any stops, and you never saw his face.
> 
> And if you did, it was a hologram. Sucker.



He was stood right next to us and conversed directly with us - you know questions and answers - that sort of thing.  Also he didn't have an H on his forehead... so there...


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 1, 2011)

There's one born every minute.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 1, 2011)

Maurice Picarda said:


> There's one born every minute.



don't be so hard on yourself - you'll learn with experience...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 1, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> He was stood right next to us and conversed directly with us - you know questions and answers - that sort of thing. Also he didn't have an H on his forehead... so there...



Maybe he was a ventriloquist?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 1, 2011)

It was a blatant photoshop. And gaijingirl gave it hard cash.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 1, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe he was a ventriloquist?



he would have had to be the puppet - because his mouth was definitely moving!  I didn't notice a hand up his arse though...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 1, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> he would have had to be the puppet - because his mouth was definitely moving! I didn't notice a hand up his arse though...



Maybe Maurice Picarda's hand was hidden somewhere   He seems to know an awful lot about these services


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 2, 2011)

So anyway, for those that are interested, I've found one advantage that City Cruises has over Thames Clippers.  Thames Clippers don't seem to have the open deck seating that City Cruises has, so I think I'm going to have to go for City Cruises as the whole point of sitting on a boat on the river is for friend to get a tan.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 2, 2011)

clicker said:


> If you turn right you get to greenwich town centre and the actual cutty sark ship ( can't see anything at the moment tho)....both about a ten minute walk away.



The Cutty Sark and the town centre are much closer that 10 minutes walk away. It's a few hundred yards.  Look at the map, Minnie!


----------



## Maggot (Oct 2, 2011)

Itziko said:


> Didn't check your links Minnie, but yes, we took the Clipper some time before 7pm and we arrived at Woolwich before 8pm. It was the last service of the day.





Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Far too early and late for us, but thanks for suggestion anyway





Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah, would like to see the Thames Barrier as I don't think I've ever seen it up close, but not that early in the morning!



How is 7pm too early in the morning?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 2, 2011)

Maggot said:


> The Cutty Sark and the town centre are much closer that 10 minutes walk away. It's a few hundred yards. Look at the map, Minnie!



I have.  I can see the Cutty Sark and Town Centre.  Unfortunately, hard to tell walking distances from that map.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 2, 2011)

Maggot said:


> How is 7pm too early in the morning?



oh!  *PM!*  It's too late.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 2, 2011)

But you don't have to catch the same boat as Itziko!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 2, 2011)

Maggot said:


> But you don't have to catch the same boat as Itziko!



Yes, I realise that.   Will have to look into whether City Cruises do the Thames Barrier.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 2, 2011)

hmm



> Whilst the sightseeing services go no further downstream than Greenwich, the London Showboat continues past the *O2 Arena* (previously known as the Millennium Dome) and on to and through (in normal circumstances) the *Thames Barrier* which has protected London from the worst effects of tidal storm surges for over a quarter of a century.


----------



## clicker (Oct 2, 2011)

Maggot said:


> The Cutty Sark and the town centre are much closer that 10 minutes walk away. It's a few hundred yards. Look at the map, Minnie!



The cutty sark is....but nothing to see there apart from scaffolding...however to negotiate the traffic around the centre of greenwich it does take ten minutes to get to ..ummm st alfeges for example...I can sprint it in five mins and risk life and limb, but it would be slower for someone with walking difficulties. At the weekend the market is worth going into the centre, but on a monday there isn't much going on other than noise and fumes....the park would definitely not be suitable, as soon as you get into it it's all uphill to the observatory etc....whereas the Naval College and river frontage are all on a level, nearer the pier and maybe more user friendly.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 2, 2011)

clicker said:


> The cutty sark is....but nothing to see there apart from scaffolding...however to negotiate the traffic around the centre of greenwich it does take ten minutes to get to ..ummm st alfeges for example...I can sprint it in five mins and risk life and limb, but it would be slower for someone with walking difficulties. At the weekend the market is worth going into the centre, but on a monday there isn't much going on other than noise and fumes....the park would definitely not be suitable, as soon as you get into it it's all uphill to the observatory etc....whereas the Naval College and river frontage are all on a level, nearer the pier and maybe more user friendly.



Shame, as I would like to go to the Observatory, but it looks like quite a long walk on the map.  If there's lots of benches on the way (although there is grass to sit on), it *may *be do-able, but will have to wait 'til Monday to see how he is.

He's already exhausted today and he's only been up an hour and hasn't been further than the kitchen


----------



## Maggot (Oct 2, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> So anyway, for those that are interested, I've found one advantage that City Cruises has over Thames Clippers. Thames Clippers don't seem to have the open deck seating that City Cruises has, so I think I'm going to have to go for City Cruises as the whole point of sitting on a boat on the river is for friend to get a tan.


But the Clippers do the journey much faster, if you are worried about time.


----------



## clicker (Oct 2, 2011)

The view from the observatory is a good 'un....lots of benches and grass on the way up, but quite a steep incline...knackers me and I'm used to it! There is a cafe once you'd get up there tho...and ice cream vans at the bottom for sustenance...hope you have a lovely day, the weather looks perfect for a river cruise.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 2, 2011)

Maggot said:


> But the Clippers do the journey much faster, if you are worried about time.



No.  He absolutely loves the sun so this is about his last opportunity to get a bit of tan before the weather turns.  Having had a look at the Clipper fleet, it looks like they're all inside seating.  Looks like there might be limited seating at the front, but hard to tell from their pictures, and I suppose if you're not at the front of the queue, they'll be pounced on.  As long as he's sitting down, he'll be able to rest and take in the sun.  It's the minute he starts walking he'll get exhausted and be in pain.  He may even fall asleep on the boat


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 2, 2011)

clicker said:


> The view from the observatory is a good 'un....lots of benches and grass on the way up, but quite a steep incline...knackers me and I'm used to it! There is a cafe once you'd get up there tho...and ice cream vans at the bottom for sustenance...hope you have a lovely day, the weather looks perfect for a river cruise.



Will let you know what we managed to do tomorrow


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 3, 2011)

Well because I'm a carer, I got half price as well, so it only cost £13.50 for the two of us 

Used City Cruises and it was live commentary both ways, although different guys, but still using the same jokes


----------



## Maggot (Oct 4, 2011)

Sounds like good value. Tell us more about your day out. What did you do in Greenwich?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 4, 2011)

Maggot said:


> Sounds like good value. Tell us more about your day out. What did you do in Greenwich?



Started off bad with two kids on the boat who decided they'd rather lean on us than sit on their seats.  We spent a good half hour turning round glaring at them and their parents but they ignored our glares 

Got off boat and saw that huge ramp.  Friend was knackered by the time he got up it so had a sit down.  Went into tourist info place and had a look around.  Looked at Cutty Sark (or what you can see of it).  Had another sit down.  Went to Painted Room.  He sat down and looked at stuff whilst I wandered round.  Asked guy that worked there about Observatory and he said it would definitely be too far.  Told me there was somewhere we could see Meridian Line for free and it wasn't a long walk.  Went to the Church opposite the painted room and had a sit down there, then walked to the Plume of Feathers pub.  Meridian Line is just before that and there was only two women at the line.  Pub garden was a nice little sun trap and *only* cost £3.15 for a half lager and half of coke.

Walked from there to Maritime Museum but went up ramp to restaurant (got wrong entrance).  Needed painkillers by then so restaurant staff let him have some water and a sit down and use their lift down to the entrance.

Borrowed a wheelchair in Maritime Museum and whizzed him round.  Unfortunately you can only go exit using the same entrance.  I pointed this out to woman who lent me wheelchair and she agreed it was ridiculous and has been brought up before.  Walked to the Trafalgar with half a dozen rest stops on the way.  Ordered a half a Heineken and half a coke.  Guy pouring the coke asked if I asked for a pint of coke and I told him no, a half and a half a Heineken.

I have come to the conclusion that pubs in tourist traps purposely give people what they didn't ask for, in the hope they'll take it, as this is the 3rd time it's happened in the past week.  Two halves and two packets of crisps cost £5.60.  I was starving, but didn't have confidence the bar staff would get correct order to us and in time for us to get boat back.

Dropped off in M&S in St Thomas's Hospital to pick up food.

Home by 8.00pm.

So, in conclusion, had a nice time, but it was rushed (when we weren't sitting down resting).  National Maritime Museum is very wheelchair friendly once inside.  Would go again, and now I know where everything is in relation to each other, will make it easier next time.

Thanks for tips everyone

Oh, and there's nothing on either City Cruises or Thames Clipper websites that carers go half price, just in case anyone's interested, but now, thinking back, I think I used Thames Clipper last time and got half price as well, so although it's not advertised, carers and disabled go half price.

Thanks for tips everyone.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh, and saw that billionaire's boat (The Aviva) on The Thames, the ball drop at 1.00pm in Greenwich and it was a nice(ish) sunset on the trip back.








Oh, and the public toilets by the Pier at Westminster Bridge (other side of the River) charge an outrageous 50p to spend a penny


----------



## clicker (Oct 4, 2011)

Glad you had a good day and the sunset does look like a perfect ending. I've never done the trip, but the aspect you've got going under the bridge has made me decide to do so...I'd be going from greenwich to westminster probably...so it's the City Cruises I want then for an open top?  How long did it take going back ?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 4, 2011)

clicker said:


> Glad you had a good day and the sunset does look like a perfect ending. I've never done the trip, but the aspect you've got going under the bridge has made me decide to do so...I'd be going from greenwich to westminster probably...so it's the City Cruises I want then for an open top? How long did it take going back ?



I think City Cruises takes about an hour and a half although it seemed shorter going back, but then we had quite a long wait picking passengers up at Tower.

Greenwich to Westminster - last boat at 17.55

Timetable here

http://www.citycruises.com/rrrinfo.php

Yeah, City Cruises is open on top and has interior seating whereas Thames Clipper has almost all inside seating although it looked like limited seats on deck but they were under a canopy.

Clippers are faster, but then if you want to take photos, City Cruises will obviously be better as open deck and slower.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 4, 2011)

Actually, it is faster coming back.  Have just looked at the time on my photos and I was already climbing the stairs up to Westminster Bridge at 6.40pm and we got the 5.25pm boat from Greenwich.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 4, 2011)

On of the Thames Clipper's (Hurricane) specs

220 seats
Outside deck
Speed 28 knots
Ultra low wash design
Length 38 metres
Waterline length 35.4 metres
Beam 9.6 metres
Width 9.30 metres
Twin-engine and propeller driven


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 4, 2011)

City Cruises


----------



## Maggot (Oct 4, 2011)

Glad you had a good time Minnie.

The Thames Clippers do have an outdoor area, but they are quite limited.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 4, 2011)

Maggot said:


> Glad you had a good time Minnie.
> 
> The Thames Clippers do have an outdoor area, but they are quite limited.



Yeah, and on a day like yesterday, you'd have had to have been at the front of the queue to nab the seats! Even the open deck areas though looked like they had a canopy over them

Whether that's retractable though, I'm not sure, but still a very small open deck area


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh, and he said at the end of the trip, "now we've done Greenwich, we can do somewhere like Longleat next time"

I think he's forgotten where Longleat is


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 4, 2011)

Thames River Service also operate and have a half price deal on at the moment, but not sure about their boats. You'll have to google images for them as their pictures are crap. They only have 5 boats that do the sightseeing tours and they're all different sizes and shapes. I'd stick with City Cruises or Thames Clippers though if money isn't an issue

http://www.thamesriverservices.co.uk/meet_the_fleet.cfm


----------



## cybertect (Oct 5, 2011)

Bit late to the thread, but Thames Clippers do (or did) have an entertainingly titled drinks menu. 






Not sure the exhortation to _Drink Yourself Happy_ is in line with public policy on alcohol use though


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 5, 2011)

cybertect said:


> Bit late to the thread, but Thames Clippers do (or did) have an entertainingly titled drinks menu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Is that a souvenir you nicked?


----------



## cybertect (Oct 5, 2011)

I was tempted, but I decided to just take a photo while I was on board instead; I've got too much junk as it is


----------

